# Camera Pill Endoscopy



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi allI just underwent this exam - the greatest, most painless GI test ever. I was found to have an ulcerated small bowel, perhaps caused by chronic use of NSAIDs (ibuprofen, naproxen, etc.) I don't know how expensive it is, but is new. Until this test, my 'IBS c & d' was so bad I was slowly dying of weight loss. And I had been diagnosed with IBS for 15 years! I responded immediately to drugs (corticosteroids and acid inhibitor). My colonoscopies had always been clean; my endoscopies had always shown mild inflamation. best of luck, blessings.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I wonder if short term could cause infllammation of the small bowel.I think you have convince me to get this test done.What is corticosteroids?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They cause the irritation WHILE you are taking them. Even a short course can cause it but once you stop taking them the problem heals up over the next little while. It is like if you are wearing something that makes you itch. You take it off the irritation stops after a while. It does not continue endlessly for the rest of your life.Corticosteroids are immune suppressing drugs (prednisone is the most known). They are potent drugs that can work miracles but can have devestating side effects if you have to take them long term.K.


----------



## 17049 (Aug 24, 2005)

I had that done and it was painless. They told me that it would take 8 to 24 hours to go through my system and 5 hours later it was gone. they said it was impossible. Are you sure. Yes my poo normally does't blink. They were shocked. That was the easiest test so far.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Can they use this camera as an alternative to a colonoscopy?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Did your insurance cover it and what were the preps before the test?


----------



## 16901 (Apr 3, 2005)

Was it hard to swallow the pill? How big was it and how much water could you use to swallow it?


----------

